# URGENT-Pup Golden Ret. X at Carroll County Dog Pound in Ohio



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Petfinder PetNotes

This is a DOLL BABY!!

Just saw this and will e-mail rescues today!!

Please help this sweetie!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pup..*

Just heard on another forum that this little sweetie is out!

Don't know if she was adopted or rescued! Thank You!! 

***Heard that Seven, 12-14 Wk. Old Black Lab Mix Pups just arrived.*


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Karen519 said:


> Petfinder PetNotes
> 
> This is a DOLL BABY!!
> 
> ...


Karen, make sure to contact Lynne at Stop the Suffering.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Karen, I think someone already pulled this pup. If you click on the link you sent now, the information is gone.


----------

